# 225 yamaha four stroke?



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a 2003 21 cape horn with a 225 four stroke yamaha and i am taking it to Kenny at Emarld Coast for my yearly service and i was wondering is there anything other then the norm that i should look at checking/changing? I have been told that i should change the timimg belt. I have never owned a fourstroke so im some-what cluess! Thanks for any imput.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

First going to Kenny is the best bet.

I have a 2003 Yammer 225 and recently had annual service done onsite.

I asked the tech to show me all the steps:

-- change engine oil -- easy

-- change foot oil -- easy (there's a trick with some brass washers)

-- change water filters -- easy

-- change water pump and impeller -- a bit tricky but much easier than I thought.

If you can turn a wrench you can do this AFTER you see it done. I wouldn't have tried this without seeing it done. Now I'm pretty confident I can handle it myself.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kenny's for sure will do you right. As far as the timing belt. It needs to be inspected at every 100 hours after the first 500. Yamaha recommend it be changed at 1000 hours. And I would also recommend having Kenny change it. The 4 stoke yamaha will be destoryed if it brakes while running. Kenny will be changing my belts in another 50 hour running time. In about four weeks. Don't chance not changing the belts. It's not worth it.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (1/20/2010)*Kenny's for sure will do you right. As far as the timing belt. It needs to be inspected at every 100 hours after the first 500. Yamaha recommend it be changed at 1000 hours. And I would also recommend having Kenny change it. The 4 stoke yamaha will be destoryed if it brakes while running. Kenny will be changing my belts in another 50 hour running time. In about four weeks. Don't chance not changing the belts. It's not worth it.


If i'm not mistaken the f225 is not an interference motor ie.. if the belt breaks it won't smash the pistons. I think its the f150's and down. Probably still won't be a good thing either way!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That is correct, the F200 and F225 are non interference engines,,, but it is still wise to check the timing belt...


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (1/20/2010)*That is correct, the F200 and F225 are non interference engines,,, but it is still wise to check the timing belt...


How much is the belt for the f225? Labor charge also?


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is couple more things to think about....



I would change the thermostats if they have not been changed already. I would also have him take a look at the seal on the drive shaft at the point where it enters the engine from the lower unit. I have two 225 4 stroke Yamahas from that same year on a 26 foot boat. That seal is exposed to salt water and tends to go out. I had one go out last season and was told that those motors had a problem with those seals because they are exposed. It did $2500.00 of damage to the engine when it went out. If you flush your engines well each time you go out...you can make the thermostats last longer. But I would definitely change them now if they have never been changed before. I flush each time and they were still in bad shape and needed changing. One more thing since you asked..I would change out the water pumps if they have not been changed recently.



Ronnie


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

The thermostats are part of an annual service along with head anodes and exhaust anodes. There is a service guide that shows everything that is needed that Kenny can copy for you so you will be able to determine what is needed. Kenny will steer you in the right direction and take care of your engines.


----------

